
Improving Robustness of Deep-Learning-Based Image Reconstruction - dragonsh
https://arxiv.org/abs/2002.11821
======
aaron-santos
> Consider the standard MSE loss in x-space with the popular l2-regularization
> on the weights (aka weight decay)...

Am I missing something? I thought weight decay and l2 regularization _could_
be equivalent when using SGD[1], but are not in adaptive gradient
scenarios(the paper mentions using Adam later on).

[1] -
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1711.05101.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1711.05101.pdf)

